# WARNER & SWASEY #3 TURRET LATHE , $500.00 Southington, Ohio



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

Nice , no tooling .
#6597486114.
These built the nation and every war.


----------



## Cadillac STS (May 25, 2018)

That is similar to my Warner Swasey.  Looks in nice shape.  Can put a chuck on instead of the collet chuck or look for collets. 

If it all works it has power saddle and cross slide, power ram in the turret.  Independently adjustable speeds on all power feeds.  Rotating screw stops for several setups.

https://youngstown.craigslist.org/tls/d/warner-swasey-3-turret-lathe/6597486114.html


----------



## Cadillac STS (May 25, 2018)

What are you using to search multiple craigslist sites?


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

Cadillac STS said:


> What are you using to search multiple craigslist sites?


On the left side there's a box just Ck it ans surrounding areas show up. I just type lathe and Ck the cities in the search column


----------



## dlane (May 25, 2018)

Nice , wish it was next door


----------

